# HIMYM: 11/17 Wooo!



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

The Wooo! storyline was weak but I loved the Dr. Suess rhymes.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Press it. Press it for Glory!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

You still got that yeast infection, huh? 

Barney's speech in defense of the woo was hilarious. And he loses out on another three-way.

Overall a pretty mediocre ep. It hasn't been the same since Stella entered the picture.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> ..... And he loses out on another three-way.....


Is the 3-way belt still up for grabs. We have seen Barnie in a few situations this season.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I was hoping after they ditched stella we would see more ted and barney out on the town. Put lilly, Marshal and Robin on the bench for a while and let ted and barney loose.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Fire Marshall!


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Conference Call!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm pretty sure Barney had that three-way the night before Ted and Stella's wedding went awry.

Poor Ted. Two woo girls looking to ride the tricycle with him, and he never knows.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I actually watched this show last night and I have to say I don't know how it's still on the air.

While not what I would call a bad show, it's not good - especially with BBT and 2.5 Men around it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> While not what I would call a bad show, it's not good - especially with BBT and 2.5 Men around it.


To each his (or her) own. I can't stand _BBT_ or _2.5 Men_.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

The wife and I liked this episode. We've known quite a few Wooo! girls. This show does a good job of taking some small thing that exists in our current generation of late 20s, early 30s and performing a sort of a cultural anthropology.

I don't think Ted and Barney will go on a rage because the show has made the point that Ted's growing older. He's 30. He's getting ready to settle down and join Marshall and Lily.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tewcewl said:


> [Ted]'s getting ready to settle down and join Marshall and Lily.


I'm not sure that's the kind of three-way he's looking for...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> ...Poor Ted. Two woo girls looking to ride the tricycle with him, and he never knows.


Who's to say it didn't happen? Ted is speaking to two kids and telling how he met their mother. Maybe each kid has a different mother and he met them both the same night! A guy can dream.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

With all the 'woo'ing I was waiting for them to throw in a pitching woo reference. (Would have been best if done "accidentally" in relation to baseball, rather than correctly)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It was entertaining but only because we have a "woo girl" in our group. We were once at a gastropub and she decided to pour jaeger shots into a pickled egg. After two of those she kept wooing loudly for no reason (as she does when she drinks) and we were actually told to leave. Another time, someone was trying to talk to the group to coordinate something, and she thought that yelling woo would help for some reason. It didn't.

This show is still miles better than the other crap comedies on CBS that night. Even when it's not funny you still get a good phrase to use for a while, like talkblock or conference call.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> With all the 'woo'ing I was waiting for them to throw in a pitching woo reference. (Would have been best if done "accidentally" in relation to baseball, rather than correctly)


What would have been obscurely wonderful if it Patrick Dempsey had done a cameo and said, "Woo? I hate woo."


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Barney: "We are Mad Men"
Marshal: "Yeah we are!"
Barney: "I am going to go slap a secretary on the ass"
Marshal: "That is something they would do in the show"
Barney: "What show?"


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Between watching JLS on Entourage and this I prefer her on Entourage. 

Good episode though.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> To each his (or her) own. I can't stand _BBT_ or _2.5 Men_.


I've never cared for HIMYM or BBT...just kinda like 2.5M.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought it was funny because Woo girls annoy me, too.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't believe they did a whole episode on Wooo.. I, too, hate the woo. I can't stand those people on the Today show behind the barricades screaming or after a football game when the reporter is trying to talk and there's woooing going on behind.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

/me = Woo Girl.

Yep, that's totally me. And you can tell by the Woo's how drunk I am. When I get really wasted, my WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! turns into a woo.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> /me = Woo Girl.
> 
> Yep, that's totally me. And you can tell by the Woo's how drunk I am. When I get really wasted, my WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! turns into a woo.


Maybe you should be called the "wooooonicorngodess".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Poor Ted. Two woo girls looking to ride the tricycle with him, and he never knows.


We don't know if they found him or not.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder if Sven designed this building: http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1852747_1854195_1854134,00.html


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I have been known to woo. Sue me.

I liked the ep. Not the best, but definitely not the worst.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, there are a few woo girls amongst the TCF clan. And life is infinitely better for it. :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Maybe you should be called the "wooooonicorngodess".


This made me LOL so much that I decided to put it over here:
<-----------


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Did NPH play the lead Sven guy? Kind of looked like him, but I couldn't tell.

Edit: Apparently not. According to IMDB anyway.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

johnperkins21 said:


> Did NPH play the lead Sven guy? Kind of looked like him, but I couldn't tell.
> 
> Edit: Apparently not. According to IMDB anyway.


I wondered the same thing but was too lazy to look it up. Then when they were in the same scene together I got a closer look and decided it wasn't him. (I actually first thought all THREE of Sven were NPH.)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> (I actually first thought all THREE of Sven were NPH.)


That was my first thought as well. Strange that they'd use someone who looks so similar (I'm talking about the center Sven.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I realize it's my issue as a viewer, but I just kept thinking "Hey, it's Meadow Soprano on 'How I Met Your Mother'".


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I actually watched this show last night and I have to say I don't know how it's still on the air.
> 
> While not what I would call a bad show, it's not good - especially with BBT and 2.5 Men around it.


wat?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

johnperkins21 said:


> Did NPH play the lead Sven guy? Kind of looked like him, but I couldn't tell.
> 
> Edit: Apparently not. According to IMDB anyway.


I thought the same thing too.



unicorngoddess said:


> This made me LOL so much that I decided to put it over here:
> <-----------


It made me giggle yesterday in this post, and then I saw you post somewhere else today and it cracked me up.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> /me = Woo Girl.
> 
> Yep, that's totally me. And you can tell by the Woo's how drunk I am. When I get really wasted, my WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! turns into a woo.


Just wondering, do you also have the Hello Kitty lunchbox and tattoo of a butterfly on the ankle? If so, WOOO


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

busyba said:


> I wonder if Sven designed this building: http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1852747_1854195_1854134,00.html


One of the Sven buildings did look somewhat like this one that Frank Gehry built, and was later sued over, for MIT


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Minor nit: how did Ted do all that design work _without_ telling/involving his firm? You just don't walk into the boss' office and say "hey, I just won this huge project on my own."


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

windracer said:


> Minor nit: how did Ted do all that design work _without_ telling/involving his firm? You just don't walk into the boss' office and say "hey, I just won this huge project on my own."


Who says that he didn't involve his firm? IIRC, when he left the presentation, so did a few other people, who I naturally assumed were also from his company.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Who says that he didn't involve his firm? IIRC, when he left the presentation, so did a few other people, who I naturally assumed were also from his company.


Plus, the show shows him working from home as well.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I also thought that Sven could be Harris. Funny how similar they are.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I thought it was a solid ep - not exceptional, but certainly funny enough. 

And I'd like to see more from the bi-curious Woo Girl.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> IAnd I'd like to see more from the bi-curious Woo Girl.


Maybe she's the Mother!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

JLS is all growed up. Yum city.

As for the presentation, how high is Ted in his company now, I remember the episodes with Bryan Cranston, but not much after that.

-smak-


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

smak said:


> JLS is all growed up. Yum city.


That's what Turtle said...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ah, now I know who JLS is. Was that her in this episode? I didn't recognize her.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

USAFSSO said:


> Just wondering, do you also have the Hello Kitty lunchbox and tattoo of a butterfly on the ankle? If so, WOOO


Does it LOOK like I have a tattoo of a butterfly on my ankle???
It's a tattoo of a UNICORN!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> Does it LOOK like I have a tattoo of a butterfly on my ankle???
> It's a tattoo of a UNICORN!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's Hot...

You didn't deny the Hello Kitty lunchbox though.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Between watching JLS on Entourage and this I prefer her on Entourage.


She must have some bills to pay. Two nothing roles within a month. This one particularly. It could easily have been played by some generic unknown guest actress.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

anom said:


> She must have some bills to pay. Two nothing roles within a month. This one particularly. It could easily have been played by some generic unknown guest actress.


Come to think of it, she is probably too well-known for such a throw-away part. Maybe that means it's not as throw-away as it would seem at first blush...


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Come to think of it, she is probably too well-known for such a throw-away part. Maybe that means it's not as throw-away as it would seem at first blush...


Careful with the hypothetical spoilers; you'll get your head bitten off....


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Between watching JLS on Entourage and this I prefer her on Entourage.
> 
> Good episode though.


JLS?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> JLS?


JLS = Jamie-Lynn Sigler. Most famous for her role as Meadow Soprano.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

TampaThunder said:


> JLS = Jamie-Lynn Sigler. Most famous for her role as Meadow Soprano.


Ah, thank you. I'm only used to seeing the JLA and the JLH.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> Ah, thank you. I'm only used to seeing the JLA and the JLH.


Justice League of America and Jennifer Love Hewitt, two things that normally would NEVER be in the same sentence much less the same paragraph!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Why not? JLH could be WW, who is part of the JLA...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> I wonder if Sven designed this building: http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1852747_1854195_1854134,00.html


No way, that building in Dubai is awesome.


DreadPirateRob said:


> And I'd like to see more from the bi-curious Woo Girl.


Amen!!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Why not? JLH could be WW, who is part of the JLA...


No, not JLH. Doesn't have the height. Cobie Smulders would make a better WW. Allyson, of course, is Zatanna.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> No, not JLH. Doesn't have the height. Cobie Smulders would make a better WW. Allyson, of course, is Zatanna.


Cobie does not have the breasts to be WW.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The Flush said:


> Cobie does not have the breasts to be WW.


One word: falsies.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> One word: falsies.


wouldn't that be 2 words?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

anom said:


> She must have some bills to pay. Two nothing roles within a month. This one particularly. It could easily have been played by some generic unknown guest actress.


She looks to be becoming a semi-regular on Entourage. It's not like she had a huge part on Sopranos. Maybe 5 minutes and episode.

Frank


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> wouldn't that be 2 words?


One word, two implementations.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow. I went out to dinner last night at a nice, somewhat trendy restaurant. Pretty quiet. Except a table of 5 girls was right next to us, celebrating one of their 30th birthdays. They were all woo girls. They woo'd probably 10-15 times in the hour or so that we sat next to them. It was pretty damn annoying. They didn't call each other names, but one of their boyfriends texted one of them, saying something like he was worried they were going to get too wild. They woo'd to that text message.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> Wow. I went out to dinner last night at a nice, somewhat trendy restaurant. Pretty quiet. Except a table of 5 girls was right next to us, celebrating one of their 30th birthdays. They were all woo girls. They woo'd probably 10-15 times in the hour or so that we sat next to them. It was pretty damn annoying. They didn't call each other names, but one of their boyfriends texted one of them, saying something like he was worried they were going to get too wild. They woo'd to that text message.


Guess we won't ever be calling you TheWooAddict...


----------

